# Infrared ovens for cake/cookie baking?



## bangkokbaker (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm preparing to start a bakery here in Bangkok. The professional oven suppliers offer not only conventional and convection ovens, both gas and electric, but also infrared ovens. These are not simply broilers but actual ovens for pastry baking. I have no experience with such ovens and can find nothing about them online. The salespeople are rather vague ~ "The heat is softer" and "Very good for baking" but I still am not sure whether an infrared oven is suitable for my needs. Anyone out there with experience/knowledge of infrared ovens for pastry baking? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Try here:

1

2

3


----------



## bangkokbaker (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks, Mudbug!:chef: You're a lifesaver. Still wondering why my own internet searches didn't turn up the first two links you gave me.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Glad to be of help bangkokbaker. Welcome to ChefTalk! Let us know what you decide.


----------



## bangkokbaker (Nov 14, 2006)

We're going to go with gas for our first 6-tray oven. The infrareds are simply too new in Thailand, and that often means poor service and lack of spare parts. Gas should be okay for the type of cakes that we plan to start with on a limited production basis, and it's cheap enough to allow us to turn a profit until we can build up our customer base. The infrared is still intriguing, but not worth the risk right now. 

Thanks again, Mudbug!:lips:


----------

